
Start Your Own Tech Company Humble Book Bundle: 19+ e-books, $15, 24hrs - j_s
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/start-your-own-tech-company-book-bundle
======
j_s
Honestly, nothing super-compelling (total of 5 with 10+ Amazon reviews?)
unless you like to read a lot of business books.

 _$1_

5 stars/46 reviews $20 Exporting: The Definitive Guide to Selling Abroad
Profitably (Delaney, 2013)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00FNC77RY](https://amzn.com/dp/B00FNC77RY)

5 stars/05 reviews $20 Commercializing Innovation: Turning Technology
Breakthroughs into Products (Schaufeld, 2015)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00IV79JH4](https://amzn.com/dp/B00IV79JH4)

5 stars/05 reviews $18 Inventors at Work: The Minds and Motivation Behind
Modern Inventions (Stern, 2012)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B009SRRVG2](https://amzn.com/dp/B009SRRVG2)

5 stars/04 reviews $17 Design Thinking for Entrepreneurs and Small Businesses:
Putting the Power of Design to Work (Ingle, 2013)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00EBCGI36](https://amzn.com/dp/B00EBCGI36)

5 stars/05 reviews $15 Know and Grow the Value of Your Business: An Owner's
Guide to Retiring (McDaniel, 2013)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00CYU98VQ](https://amzn.com/dp/B00CYU98VQ)

5 stars/10 reviews $18 Startup: An Insider's Guide to Launching and Running a
Business (Ready, 2011)
[https://amzn.com/dp/1430242183](https://amzn.com/dp/1430242183) (paperback)

 _$8+ ( "average")_

5.0 stars/05 reviews $35 Databases for Small Business: Essentials of Database
Management, Data Analysis, and Staff Training for Entrepreneurs
[https://amzn.com/dp/B0157W4JTS](https://amzn.com/dp/B0157W4JTS)

5.0 stars/21 reviews $23 How to Create the Next Facebook: Seeing Your Startup
Through, from Idea to IPO (Taulli, 2012)
[https://amzn.com/dp/1430246472](https://amzn.com/dp/1430246472)

4.5 stars/02 reviews $28 Big Data Bootcamp (Feinleib, 2014)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00MBL230G](https://amzn.com/dp/B00MBL230G)

no reviews $32 Make an E-commerce Site in a Weekend: Using PHP (Harwani, 2015)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B01IK5GA0A](https://amzn.com/dp/B01IK5GA0A)

3.0 stars/02 reviews $35 Pro Freeware and Open Source Solutions for Business
(Whitt, 2015) [https://amzn.com/dp/B011KFOT5K](https://amzn.com/dp/B011KFOT5K)

5.0 stars/01 reviews $17 From Techie to Boss (Cromar, 2013)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00CYU98V6](https://amzn.com/dp/B00CYU98V6)

no reviews $20 Build a Profitable Online Business: The No-Nonsense Guide
(Olsson, 2013)
[https://amzn.com/dp/1430263792](https://amzn.com/dp/1430263792) (paperback)

 _$15_

5.0 stars/11 reviews $17 Building Great Software Engineering Teams:
Recruiting, Hiring, and Managing Your Team from Startup to Success (Tyler,
2015) [https://amzn.com/dp/B00ZHM53DK](https://amzn.com/dp/B00ZHM53DK)

5.0 stars/03 reviews $20 Disruption by Design: How to Create Products that
Disrupt and then Dominate Markets (Paetz, 2014)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00ACC6AIW](https://amzn.com/dp/B00ACC6AIW)

5.0 stars/13 reviews $24 Regulation A+: How the JOBS Act Creates Opportunities
for Entrepreneurs and Investors (Getty et al, 2015)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00DREFQOG](https://amzn.com/dp/B00DREFQOG)

5.0 stars/02 reviews $35 University Startups and Spin-Offs: Guide for
Entrepreneurs in Academia (Stagars, 2014)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00NTQ0WZA](https://amzn.com/dp/B00NTQ0WZA)

5.0 stars/02 reviews $32 Financial Modeling for Business Owners and
Entrepreneurs (Sawyer, 2014)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B00MUUI618](https://amzn.com/dp/B00MUUI618)

4.5 stars/06 reviews $14 Why Startups Fail: And How Yours Can Succeed
(Feinleib, 2011)
[https://amzn.com/dp/B006RM2KOY](https://amzn.com/dp/B006RM2KOY)

